# DETROIT/ROYAL OAK Bottle Show. November 13th.



## hemihampton (Oct 24, 2021)

Be there or be square. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 25, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Be there or be square. LEON.
> View attachment 231275


I wish I could. I have some bottles I would like to know the average value of. Free appraisals! I wonder if they will have them at the Pompton lks show. Epackage sent me a notice. It is  November 14th at the Pompton Lakes Elks Club.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

